# Gilligan's Island theology



## biggandyy (Oct 3, 2008)

Years ago, CBS had a popular little series called GILLIGAN'S ISLAND. There is, however, a dark secret about this "comedy" you may never have realized.

The island is a direct representation of hell. Nobody on the island wants to be there, yet none are able to leave.

Each one of the characters represents one of the 7 deadly sins:

- Ginger represents LUST - she wears skimpy outfits, is obsessed with her looks, and is a borderline nymphomaniac.

- Mary Ann represents ENVY - she is jealous of Ginger's beauty.

- The Professor represents PRIDE - he is an annoying know-it-all.

- Mr. Howell represents GREED - no explanation needed.

- Mrs. Howell represents SLOTH - she has never lifted a finger to help on and of their escape plans.

- The Skipper represents two sins: GLUTTONY - again, no explanation needed and ANGER - he violently hits Gilligan on each show.

- This leaves Gilligan. Gilligan is the person who put them there. He prevents them from leaving by foiling all of their escape plots. Also, it is HIS island. Therefore, Gilligan is SATAN.

Crazy? He does wear red in every episode...


----------



## FrielWatcher (Oct 3, 2008)

I think this is a stretch. Interesting insight though. This type of formulation is put to the Wizard of Oz where each character represents a point of politics during the early 1900's.


----------



## Kim G (Oct 3, 2008)

biggandyy said:


> Years ago, CBS had a popular little series called GILLIGAN'S ISLAND. There is, however, a dark secret about this "comedy" you may never have realized.
> 
> The island is a direct representation of hell. Nobody on the island wants to be there, yet none are able to leave.



Are you being serious, or am I supposed to laugh?

This reminds me of many of my university literature courses (and some Bible theology)--people had a lot of interesting insights, but they were a bit of a stretch. I prefer to view Gilligan's Island as a story about some people who crashed on an island and had adventures learning to survive. 

Interesting insights, none the less.


----------



## biggandyy (Oct 3, 2008)

Come on people, don't forget this is the "Entertainment and _Humor_" section...


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Oct 3, 2008)

Kim G said:


> Are you being serious, or am I supposed to laugh?



You're supposed to  because it is very funny!


----------



## Pergamum (Oct 3, 2008)

post it online and see how many "hip" churches use it in their sermons next week


----------



## FrielWatcher (Oct 3, 2008)

Osteen has a fifteen part sermon series on this


----------



## Blue Tick (Oct 3, 2008)

Clever!


----------



## Galatians220 (Oct 3, 2008)

FrielWatcher said:


> Osteen has a fifteen part sermon series on this


 
_It would never occur to me that he wouldn't..._

   

Margaret


----------



## Poimen (Oct 3, 2008)

Pergamum said:


> post it online and see how many "hip" churches use it in their sermons next week



They wouldn't because the illustration speaks of 'sin' and 'hell'.


----------



## Grymir (Oct 3, 2008)

The funny part is that this is from a real bible study.







There is also-

Beverly Hillbilly's Bible Study

Mayberry Bible Study

Van Dyke Show Bible Study

Bonanza Bible Study

Lucy Show Bible Study (How does one learn Biblical Marriage from this??)

Here's the link if you want to order - The Entertainment Ministry - Identifying God's Purposes in Popular Entertainment

This is ridiculous!

Now if they just had a Star Trek: Captain Grymir's Trip Through Emergent Space Bible Study!!


----------



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (Oct 3, 2008)

Grymir said:


> The funny part is that this is from a real bible study.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love one of the lesson overviews. For being an entertainment ministry they couldn't make it sound more boring



> When Andy tells Opie that history is hard, Opie hears that history is hardly worth hearing - and both discover teaching is best left to the teacher! Then Helen Crump sees the students stop learning, and she starts thinking about quitting school. As Andy attempts to correct his homework, everyone gets an education on the subject of teaching!


----------



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (Oct 3, 2008)

> An instant national bestseller, this study became one of the fastest-selling video-based Bible studies *in the history of its publisher*.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Oct 4, 2008)

That is sad that it is a Bible study. Imagine what it takes to get people interested in the Word of God!

I have heard something similar to that with Winnie the Pooh and mental illness. I do not think that I can remember them all, but I will try: 

Eeore is Major Depressive Disorder.
Pooh has low self-esteem. 
Rabbit is Obsessive Compuslive. 
Piglet is _______________. 
Tigger is manic.

That is all that I remember. It is pretty funny though. Of course, there is no cool Bible Study to go along with it!


----------

